# Logging well sort of



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

I noticed there was a hung up branch and I decided Gurty might be good for this so I hopped on the tractor and well.... Thanks for reading.


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice looking tractor! It's fun to put them to work. I noticed where you have your load tied. I would suggest hooking up to the drawbar, down below. Should that hunk o'wood have hooked on something, you stood to be flipped over backward with the hitch you have there. Would have scratched some paint, at least, or put you in a pine box at worst. 
Neither is a good option.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

I concur about the hook up point. Its best for safety reasons as Brutus said to keep your hook up point be as low as you can get it. The drawbar is the place to hook a chain when doing stuff like what you were doing there. Safety first is best so you live to injoy your work.


----------

